# Fabulous Goat playground



## redtailgal (Oct 14, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGgZx7bkd1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

I WANT THAT!!!  Oh my gosh, I am seriously calling my electric company to see if they have any spools or if I can come get them when they do.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 14, 2012)

I want it too. Thank you for sharing it with us. I love it.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 14, 2012)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww, looks like such goat-fun! My girls need new toys for spring, for sure.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 14, 2012)

what fun


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2012)

We just got 2 new spools and have 2 new ones coming...I see a new project in our future...


----------



## kstaven (Oct 14, 2012)

RTG just posted this to create more work for us poor innocent over-worked husbands.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 15, 2012)

kstaven said:
			
		

> RTG just posted this to create more work for us poor innocent over-worked husbands.


Ha. fUnNY indeed! :/ lol


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 15, 2012)

I am afraid my Boers would fall off from that height and get hurt. I am finding them a bit clumsy comparing to the Alpines. Looks like fun for the smaller goats.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 15, 2012)

My goats would all love it, but I could just see Socrates standing at the highest point screaming at the neighborhood!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## CTChick (Oct 16, 2012)

Overworked husbands, indeed.  The minute I finished watching this, I turned to Roy and said, "Where can we get a BUNCH of these spools?  I want this!"  Funny ... there was a time I felt that way about shoes ...


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh WOW! That looks like fun for ME, nevermind the goats! I see a LOT of possibilities of actually getting my daughter to play with the goats too! Man this looks like fun! I'll kep my eyes out for those spools....power company huh? Hmmm.....

Too many projects...too little time!


----------



## s&kfatrms (Oct 16, 2012)

That is the neatest thing I've seen


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 16, 2012)

LOVE it!

We are filling in our pool here at the new house and it has a big plastic step thing.  Its not a ladder but solid moulded plastic.  I plan to set it up in the back so the goats can play on it


----------

